# Bay hippie outfitters 10/4 limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Another great trip this morning ! Slammed the trout then caught some bonus redfish to go along with it !! Fishing will continue to be unreal from now through January so give us a call to get on the books today !!! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

